# Name! That! Pup! III



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

By special request, (mostly) everyone's favorite game thread has returned for a third edition of Name! That! Pup! (Lame dogforums.com game show music here:NPR Audio Player). 

We'll be your hosts, Snowshoe & Curbside Prophet...lets recap the rules as they are slightly different than before.

1) Each participant gets two and only two guesses at the "AKC registered breed name" for the puppy shown. 
2) 5 points are awarded if your first guess is right, or 3 points are awarded if your second guess is correct. Bonus pic scoring will be mentioned during the bonus rounds.
3) No points are awarded for incorrect answers.
4) Only complete answers will be scored. For example, "ACD" will be acceptable for Australian Cattle Dog, and so will Queensland Heeler, but "some sort of hound dog" for a Basset hound will not be scored.
5) Your hosts are not all knowing of all breeds, so if the breed shown comes by other names, please feel free to educate us on the other names.
6) You may join at any time.
7) Only 10 images will be scored...unless a sudden death overtime is needed. 
8) You can only play if you intend to have fun and not care about the points.
9) New images will be provided approximately every 24 hours, so you have all day to take your shot. If you ask "what's the answer?" before the the 24 hours is up, you'll be deducted 1 point. 

But before we begin I would like to give this opportunity to congratulate Lablady101 for being our current reigning champion...I'm sure the two pats on the back has served her well.

Any questions?

The first image will be posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks soo much curb...!! Thank you!good luck all! Congratzy lablady101 gratzygratzygratzy!!

-Ali


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> But before we begin I would like to give this opportunity to congratulate Lablady101 for being our current reigning champion...I'm sure the two pats on the back has served her well.
> 
> Any questions?


Yes. What ever happened to Lablady101? I don't think I know her. Was she banned for winning?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Cant wait to start!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

RonE said:


> Yes. What ever happened to Lablady101? I don't think I know her. Was she banned for winning?


Shhhhhht! Don't give away the grand prize so soon.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

How exciting! Oh and great background music Curb!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Woohoo! 

I can't wait! (too bad I can't participate, as I'm a host!) LOL! 

But, Curb and/or I will definately keep you guys guessing. You should have seen the previous two...

BTW, I already have found a mystery puppy picture to use


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Round one! Ding! Ding! Happy guessing.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess you just guess so here are mine:

1. Old English Sheepdog
2. Shetland sheepdog


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I love these!

My guess is: Pyrenean Mountain Dog

Thanks, Curbside and Snowshoe!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd have to say Great Pyrenees.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

1. Great Pyrenees
2. Samoyed

Do we have to have two guesses? And we're still allowed to guess, even though others have gone?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Great Pyrenees, what a cutie!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great Pyrenees or Samoyed


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Great Pyrenees.

That pic is adorable


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Also Great Pyrenees...and a cute one at that.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Pyrenees ..cutie!And I woke up early 
HASHAHAHALOLOLOLOLO Nice music curb lol Nice!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I have to go with Great Pyrenees as well.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'll also say Great Pyrenees


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

My guess is Great Pyrenees or Samoyed.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

1. kuvasz
2. samoyed


----------



## ScareCrow (Mar 9, 2007)

This sounds like fun! Remember I don't know a whole lot about dogs so I'll give it a shot but probably look stupid.

1.) Bichon Frise(god I hope you don't count spelling)

2.) Rottweiler


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

ScareCrow said:


> 1.) Bichon Frise(god I hope you don't count spelling)


You spelled it correctly! Good work.

Oh, yeah, I'll make Kuvasz my second guess (First was great pyrenees)


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Um.. Um... Kuzasz my second guess too!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

How does the second guess work? you just say your first then second guesses and if the 1st is right you get more points but if the 1st is wrong and the 2nd right then you still get points. Is that right?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah i think thats how it works


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Great Pyrenees


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll say Great Pyrenees


----------



## north runner (May 6, 2007)

Great pyrenees
Samoyed


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

definitely Great Pyrenees.......

(but, just for a 2nd, Kuvasz)


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Great Pyrenees
Chow Chow


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, then my second guess would be Kuvasz. So

1) Great Pyrenees
2) Kuvasz


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

My guesses:

1. Great Pyrenees
2. Kuvasz


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I'm game.

1) Samoyed

2) Kuvasz


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

This looks fun!

1. Pyranese
2. Kuvasz


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with Kuvasz as my second guess too...I always loved them as a kid! (the nerd with the dog breed book glued to my face of course )


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm....this one's a toughy little b.....never mind I'm gonna have to say... Great Pyranese, Hope I _do_ know all of my breeds.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I was going to go with coton de tulear, but I think the size is wrong if this is a young pup. So large breeds...Kuvasz, Great Pyr, hmmm.....


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

LoL briteday! Now where the hecky is Curby with that answer?!  I will go mad i tell ya, MAD!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes yes, where is CP?

No doubt Elsa has taken him hostage!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Remember, you get a new pic every 24 hours and if you've read the rules it's minus 1 pt for asking "where's the answer?" 

And you're all wrong btw...it's a harp seal! Just kidding. The correct answer was Great Pyrenees. I'll tally the scores a bit later. But now round two!...


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy! I love him!


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Well let's see

1) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel........


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
2. English Toy Spaniel


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Cavalier KinG Charles Spaniel!
Cutie!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

My guess is: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

BTW: Do I lose points for calling the previous pup a Pyrenean Mountain Dog? I believe it's the same breed.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

cavalier king charles spaniel.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to say either # 1 - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (I am almost 99% that is what it is) or # 2 - English Toy Spaniel
Either way....holy cow what a cutie!!! Or should I say holy dog?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (the were on my list)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

hrm...I wonder... ...Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm going to have to go with Cavalier King Charles Spaniel for my 1st choice.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

I'm not copying everyone else, honest. lol

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Tess&Coco said:


> BTW: Do I lose points for calling the previous pup a Pyrenean Mountain Dog? I believe it's the same breed.


Yes, as far as I'm know, they are one in the same.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Rat Snacks,1 minus point?! That's it, i'm gone.


----------



## north runner (May 6, 2007)

Cavelier king charles spaniel


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh fun game! I'm a little late jumping onto the boat, but I concur,
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Cavalier king Charles spaniel.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

2nd guess is...English Toy Spaniel.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd definately say Cavalier King Charles Spaniel also.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I came in late to this one but I'm going with Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. (I hate going this late because it feels like I am copying everyone, but I swear I said it out loud before I even read anyone's guesses! )


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, I guess that was an easy one. You guys are to dog savvy. Yes, it definitely is a CKCS. I'll update the scoring after round three, but hopefully I can get some head scratching on this one...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

finally curby!

Affenspincher

2nd guess Australian Terrier.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Im going to go with:

1)Cairn Terrier
2)Australian Terrier


----------



## petlover (May 3, 2007)

My guess is Cairn Terrier.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Cairn Terrier


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Cairn Terrier


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Cairn Terrier


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

1st: Cairn Terrier
2nd: Border Terrier


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Cairn Terrier

2) Norwich Terrier


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Cairn terrier
2. Norwich terrier


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Cairn.......maybe a Norwich, but i'm 99.9% on the Cairn.......


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

1 Australian Terrier
2 Cairn Terrier


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Carin Terrier.

I was going to say Border Terrier, but with the ears erect, that doesn't fit.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> I was going to say Border Terrier, but with the ears erect, that doesn't fit.



I was thinking the same thing, but the ears threw that guess out the window! 

I'm going with Cairn Terrier.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> Carin Terrier.
> 
> I was going to say Border Terrier, but with the ears erect, that doesn't fit.


aaahh right you are, didn't think about that part, oh well, Cairn was still my first guess


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

1.Border terrier
2. Cairn terrier


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Cairn Terrier


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I would also have to say Cairn


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

A cairn terrior. 
I'm pretty sure that's Dorthy's little dog.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Def. Cairn Terrior.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yay! Only a minor speed bump for some of you. I was hoping for a detour. O' well, but I do have some tricks up my sleeve. The correct answer was Cairn Terrier.

Round 4 is a bonus round! It will work like this... Give your two guesses for the first pic, and if any of those two guesses are right, and your one guess for the second pic is correct, double your points. There's no deduct for guessing the second pic incorrectly. So here you go, good luck...

Pic 1:









Bonus pic:









Scoring Tracker
15 pts.: BB, SS, SLK, XOX, CBNA, AC, WD, Tirluc, AMM
13 pts: BMI21
10 pts: G010T, T&C, IWMP, OD, NR, L4GSD, RenoM, 
8 pts: JenD
5 pts: RM, opokki, Chloef, dansamy, CN, MM843, PL, DM, Jaylie
4 pts: ILMC
3 pts: BD


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

oh man curb.. your killing us 
1st pic:
guess 1Portuguese water dog Newfoundland
guess 2 Newfoundland

2nd pic; Border collie ( I know I am wrong.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Pic 1 - Portugese Water Dog

Pic 2 - Border Collie


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

1st picture:
Newfoundland

Bonus:
That one was a bit tough for me...
I'd say a Japanese Chin


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

1st pic:
Deff. Newfoundland.

2nd pic:
hmmm. Don't know about that one yet. I'll be back with the answere in a little bit for that one.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

first pic is Newfoundland


second pic i'm guessing Border Collie (but i'll second guess that one on a Springer Spaniel).....


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Newfoundland for first picture

2. Border Collie for second picture


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to go with Newfoundland for #1.

2. Border Collie.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay I'm going to go with Border Collie on the second pic. The coloring and ears look like a good mach.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Newfoundland for sure.

2. Border Collie (it really is hard to tell...I imagine that's somewhat what Bridgette looked like too lol)


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

1st: Newfoundland
2nd: Springer Spaniel, 2nd guess, Border collie


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

1st - Newfoundland
2nd - Border Collie


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

I dont know the first but i think the second is a border collie.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Well...here goes...

1st picture:
1)Newfoundland
2)Portuguese Water Dog

Bonus:
1)Border Collie


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW! now this one makes you think. The pup could be a number of dogs but here it goes.
The frist picture is a new foundland
second picture is a pointer and my second guess would be border collie


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

1st pic-Newfoundland

2nd pic-This is a toughy, but I'm going to go with Parson Russell Terrrier. If we get a second guess the I would say Japanese Chin, but there's about half a dozen breeds that the pup could be.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

First pic-Newfoundland

Second pic-Hmmm...I'm guessing, only because of the coloring, Border Collie.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

If I get a second guess on the bonus this is my guess:

2)Papillon


----------



## kansas (Apr 21, 2007)

The second does look like a border collie but I have seen Papillon pups look like that also


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

The first pic
1) Newfoundland

The second pic 
1) Papillon


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Pic 1: Newfoundland

Pic 2: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

My guesses are:

1. Newfoundland

2. Japanese Chin


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Newfoundland
This one is hard, 1. Boston Terrier 2.Border Collie


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes! I stumped you on the second one. The first pic was of a Newfie, and the second pic was...a shih tzu.  So no bonus points for anyone. 

Here's you round 5 submission...


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Ooh! Tough one CP, but that pup was VERY YOUNG!

My guesses for this one are:

Airedale Terrier
Welsh Terrier


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I think same breeds but oppostie choices
1. Welsh Terrier
2. Airedale


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

that looks like the "Woolly-boogers" my mom used to have......ooops, i should say Airedale......but i'll second the Welsh Terrier......


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Wow, no bonus for any one! That one was very hard, because the pup was SO young that it didn't really show any determining breed characteristics. Goodness!  

The only thing that's concerning me is this pup doesn't have the trade mark beard that even the young puppies in these two terriers have... 
1. Airedale Terrier
2. Welsh Terrier


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Yea and Lakelands have the same trade mark beards too... 
do I get another guess? I guess not.. lol.. lakeland.. lol


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Yea and Lakelands have the same trade mark beards too...
> do I get another guess? I guess not.. lol.. lakeland.. lol


lol I know! Hmmm...maybe he was recently trimmed?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Airedale Terrier
Welsh Terrier

dang your good curb!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Airdale Terrier

Welsh Terrier

Oh my goodness, I never though Shih Tzu! Man, you're good...

BTW, where do you get these pictures??


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Welsh Terrier.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Irish Terrier
2. Welsh Terrier


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My second guess is Irish Terrier.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Welsh Terrier

2) Airedale Terrier


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Picture 1 is Newfoundland and picture 2 I have no clue so I will just say collie!

Okay so I posted on something thats already been done..so for the last picture..I am guessing..Airdale or Irish terrier


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Airedale Terrier
2. Welsh Terrier


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's one of these two but what one 
Airedale Terrier
Welsh Terrier


Good one, on the last one(almost cause me to start drinking)


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Airedale Terrier.

Dang-it I would've known the Shih-Tzu because I'm sure that's the same pup that was on dailypuppy.com last week! But I wasn't around all weekend...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

1. Airedale Terrier
2. Irish Terrier


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Welsh Terrier
Airedale


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Airedale terrier
2nd: Welsh terrier


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

1) Airedale Terrier
2) Welsh Terrier


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no second choice so I am going with my first thought, Airedale


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Airdale Terrier is my guess.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You guys are making this look too easy. Yes, that pup was an Airedale. I think round 7 will have to be a challenge round. But for round six, you have this pic to ponder. Good luck!...


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Hoo! I think this is an Otterhound.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

otterhound but better put my second guess as a ,
Spinone ltaliano.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Awwww! What a cute little Otterhound!

Second guess is Spinone Italiano.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

"Moreover".....i'll have to say Otterhound, but something is saying different....i'll think on this and maybe put in a 2nd choice


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

What a cutie! Look at those enormous paws. 

Let me jump on the band wagon - Otterhound

I have never seen an otterhound in person, where are they all?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwww such a cute lil' otterhound!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never seen an Otterhound but I'm going to go with that for now. It's extremely cute though.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Otterhound

2) Spinone Italiano


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

The voice inside my head: Wow, these peeps know their dogs. I've never even heard of an otterhound.

Um...Otterhound?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL Otterhound...and yeah you really don't see many otterhounds running around...they are so cute!


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

1 - otterhound
2 - german wire haired pointer

*I hope I am still allowed to play as I missed all the round but number 1


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Ok after some looking: Otterhound. 

BTW, some of the pics I saw showed a pup and then a pic of the same pup as an adult. The pups all had black backs and as adults, black was much less of their coat. What happened to all the black? Where did it go?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

1. Otterhound
2. Spinone Italiano


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I will go with the consensus as I have no idea whatsoever--Otterhound


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Otterhound and so cute!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

1st: Otterhound
2nd: wire haired pointing griffon


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Otterhound
2. Spinone Italiano


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll take Spinone as my first and only choice.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You guys are driving me nuts!  Yes, that be an otterhound. Ok, I need to divide some of these scores up, which I will total after this round. Round 7 and it's called "double or nothing"! You must guess both pics correctly to gain any points. Two guess are allowed on the first pic, and one guess is allowed on the second. Good luck and happy guessing!

Pic 1:









Pic 2:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

1st pic, my guesses are Aussie and Border Collie

second pic.....i'm thinking on.....get back w/ you


edited: ok, i'm gonna go w/ Pit bull on the puppy pic....

(and that's probably wrong)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

1st pic:
Anatolian Shepherd Dog

2nd Pic:
Boxer!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

First one: I'm going to say Australian Shepherd (2nd: St. Bernard...although I think it's feet might be to small for that)

Second one: (it's SO hard to say with the tiny ones) but I'm going to say Border Terrier


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

OK... my guesses are:
1. Australian Shepherd or...Bernese Mountain Dog
2. Boxer


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

1. Austrailian Shepherd .. and umyeah...Anatolian Shepherd Dog

2nd Boxer!!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

1st pic - Anatolian Shepherd; Canaan 
2nd pic - Boxer

...nevous!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

1st pic- Australian Sheperd
2nd pic- Umm....Boxer.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

The first pic
1) Canaan Dog

The second pic (boy! its going to be a tough one)
2)Boxer (squinting eyes, in hopes)


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

1st pic-Australian shepherd - Border Collie
2nd pic Boxer, all though at that age could be almost anything......


----------



## scottyhmk (Jun 5, 2007)

1. Australian Shepherd
2. Boxer


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

1 - anatolian shepherd 
2 - akita


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

pic1 -Anatolian Shepherd

pic2 -Boxer


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Australian shepherd
2. Boxer


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Pic #1 Border Collie

Pic #2. Boxer


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, first picture...Australian Shepherd...Or..I have no idea what else it would be.


Second picture is DEFINATELY a Boxer.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

1st picture:

1)Canaan dog
2)Anatolian Shepherd

2nd picture:

1)Boxer


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes Silly, I agree:
1st: Canaan dog
2nd choice Australian shep.

2nd pic. Boxer???? Really not sure he/she's soo tiny and sweet tho.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Finally, a speed bump. Only a couple of people got this one. The answer was in fact, Canaan Dog and Boxer! Good job to everyone, that one wasn't easy.

Here's your round 8 submission...









Scoring Tracker
35 pts: SLK
33 pts: SS
30 pts: CBNA, AC, WD, Tirluc
28 pts: L4GSD
25 pts: XOX, T&C, RenoM, DM
23 pts: IWMP, JenD
20 pts: GO1OT, AMM
18 pts: dansamy
15 pts: BB, RM, Jaylie
13 pts: BMI21
10 pts: OD, NR, opokki, Chloef
5 pts: CN, MM843, PL
4 pts: ILMC
3 pts: BD, BM

Don't give up, nothing will be decided until after round 10!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

this one, i believe is a Beardie (Bearded Collie).....can't see a tail, so the only other one i can think of is an OES....but i think the Beardie....


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

1. Bearded Collie
2. Olde English Sheepdog


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

1. Old English Sheepdog
2. Bearded Collie


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree I think 1. Old English Sheepdog 2. Bearded Collie


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Bearded collie
Old English sheepdogg 

a


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Bearded Collie
Old English Sheepdog


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Definitely, bearded collie!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

1st. Bearded Collie


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Bearded Collie.

Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

To give you all a heads up, you'll want to be around for round 9. Your answer will be used to determine your final score after round 10. I'll explain more in tomorrow's post.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OOOO...the plot thickens. Just when I was thinking about becoming a Name! That! Pup! III dropout...

Bearded Collie!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh this dog actually looks like a mix my coworker has----I Know you are never supposed to change your original answer but here are my two guesses:

1. English Springer Spaniel
2. St. Bernard


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

1. bearded collie


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Bearded Collie

2) Tibetan Terrier


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Bearded Collie


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

1 - bearded collie
2 - springer spaniel

hmmm I just saw pictures of a tibetan terrier on google....I will stick with my first two answers though!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

1)Tibetan Terrier
2)Bearded Collie


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Tibetan Terrier


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Scoring Tracker
40 pts: SLK
35 pts: AC
33 pts: SS
31 pts: L4GSD
30 pts: CBNA, WD, Tirluc
25 pts: XOX, T&C, RenoM, DM
23 pts: IWMP, JenD
20 pts: GO1OT, AMM
18 pts: dansamy
15 pts: BB, RM, Jaylie
13 pts: BMI21
10 pts: OD, NR, opokki, Chloef
5 pts: CN, MM843, PL
4 pts: ILMC
3 pts: BD, BM

Not too many correct answers on this round, I must be getting better.  The correct answer was Tibetan Terrier. And a cute one at that.

Ok, so in round 9 you're going to give me 2 answers. The first answer will be your guess to the pic below. Your second answer will be...how many points do you want to wager on the final pic in the 10th round. You may wager as many points as you've earned thus far. A correct answer in the 10th round will gain you as many points as you wager, and a wrong answer will lose you that many points. You'll gain all your points if your first answer is correct, and half your points if your second answer is correct. In essence, it's like final Jeopardy.

Here's your round 9 submission:









Good luck!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Whippet

Or....


Greyhound

And I am willing to bet all my points...that is fifteen.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Greyhound or Whippet...............and i'll bet all my points.....just for grins and giggles


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

OK. Greyhound or whippet for this one and ... go for bust 25 points!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Greyhound
Whippet

23 points ( all of mine) good luck guys

bye


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll say grey hound or whippet....I will bet everything. I think I have 15?


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Oh man I totally was thinking tibetin terrier!  But no....grrr.

I have some serious thinking to do...

....oh boy.  
1. - Greyhound
2. - 33 points
be back shortly!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Greyhound
whippet

I will bet is all on the last round--heck, why not?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Whippet for all 25 pts. please


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Greyhound
Whippet
and I will bet 15 pts


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Greyhound and I'll bet all my points.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Greyhound

Put me all in for points!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll take Greyhound for 25 please.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Greyhound and I'll go with all my points as well!

And my second guess is Whippet.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Im going to say Whippet, and bet all my 40 points for the next round.

And if there is a second guess, my second guess would be Greyhound.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Whippet

2) Greyhound

My wager will be 15 points.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I have no idea there are three breeds that look the same to me but i have to go with one so i guess.

whippet
and i'll bet my 30 points


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Greyhounds!!! 

So here we are, round 10, and it looks like we have some serious gamblers as many of you are all in. Good luck, and thanks for playing Name! That! Pup!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

omg! yay! ugh...

such a cutie!
Pointer 
Second guess I will edit to add it later.
-Ali


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Pointer
2. English setter


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

1. Pointer
2. .....


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Greyhounds!!!
> 
> So here we are, round 10, and it looks like we have some serious gamblers as many of you are all in. Good luck, and thanks for playing Name! That! Pup!
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

1.)Pointer
2.)English Setter


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

1. Pointer
2. English Setter


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Pointer


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

English setter
Pointer


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Pointer


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll go specific and say:
German Shorthaired pointer (and won't I be kicking myself if it's another sort?) and English Setter.

Thanks Curbside for doing all the work to make this a fun competition.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pointer

Yep, Pointer.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

1)Pointer
2)American Foxhound


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Pointer

2) Basset Hound


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i don't think this is right.....just something about it tells me it's not.....but i will, also, go w/ Pointer.....only b/c i can't think of the one that is on the tip of the brain.....it seems the one breed i'm thinking about starts w/ a "B" and is of the hound group......

edited....for a 2nd guess (if we're allowed one) i'm going to say Grand Bleu de Gascogne.......


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

tirluc said:


> i don't think this is right.....just something about it tells me it's not.....but i will, also, go w/ Pointer.....only b/c i can't think of the one that is on the tip of the brain.....it seems the one breed i'm thinking about starts w/ a "B" and is of the hound group......


Me to! That's how I've been feeling...but I can't think of another dog that has that marking and coloration.... We'll soon find out!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

are these all purebred? and are they all only AKC breeds? .....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

tirluc said:


> are these all purebred? and are they all only AKC breeds? .....


Yes, they were all purebred, and AKC registered breeds. Are they only registered with the AKC?...probably not.

We have a winner! The top three scores were SunSiberians with 71 points, AnimalCracker (always the bridesmaid) with 75 points. And our newest member to be crowned as Name! That! Pup! champion is...

sillylillykitty! Yay!!!









Congratulations! I hope you enjoy your grand prize pat on the back.

The answer to the last enrty was Pointer. Congrats to everyone who participated for making this fun and competitive. Until next time...

Ring of honor: opokki, Lablady101, sillylillykitty


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

COngratulations everyone , and Congratzygratzy! to Silly! 
Congratzy!
Thanks for the game Curb and everyone It was really fun!

CONGRATS And Thank You all!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay Silly, WTG!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yay!! Thank you very much for the super fun game Curbside Prophet!! 

PS isnt it funny that I "won" when I dont even have a dog? Hehe


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go you guys. It was a fun game to play.

Hey! are there going to be another Name! That! Pup! game?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

luv4gsds said:


> Hey! are there going to be another Name! That! Pup! game?


I'm sure the good people of dogforums.com will ask for it again. Personally, I like to wait until it's forgotten and then remembered again, only because I have such a hard time finding good pics. 

If given the chance I would use this gal in every game because I think she's so cute...








But anyone who's played the game before knows that she's a wire-haired pointing griffon.

In the future if someone other than me wants to host a Name! That! Pup! IV, I'd love to participate so I can see how I fair. I'm sure the results would indicate that I'm a better host, lol.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations SLK!  It is really funny that you won and don't have a dog! You rock!

Thanks for taking the time to host NTP Cubside...it has been really fun!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I remember him I ws the only one to get him right in the last game.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought it would be really fun to host this game. If im around for when the forum wants it again, I would love to host it But just like you said Curb, I bet nobody would be a better host than you!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

oh curb! you think your so great , but you are a great Name!That!Pup! host!
It would be fun... but I would lose track ! But it would be cool to see how Curb added up!
That Wire-Haired Pointing Griffon is soo cute , she rocks!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

...pup, he was saying results would show he's a better host than player, not that he's a better host than anyone else  ......at least that's what i think he meant......


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

That was a blast! Let's do it again! Again! 
Congrats SillyKitty - I think you have proven yourself dog worthy - now go out and get your dog!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm Tirluc.. I think your right..LOL  thanks!


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311 (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a...Golden Retriever puppy?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

beaglesarethebestdogs311 said:


> It's a...Golden Retriever puppy?


Which one?!?! If you're talking about that last one it was DEFINATELY not a golden. And neither was the pointer.


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

beaglesarethebestdogs311 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel!


Could you put a quote into your post? I have no idea which one you're answering to.


----------



## MNLassieDream (Jul 16, 2007)

Very cute whatever it is 

My guess is West Highland Terrier or Maltese


----------

